# East Coast Almonds ?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I can say that I've never seen one, but here's what I know about them. For lack of a better description, it a peach that is native to the mid-east(Iran) When it gets ripe the fruit dries up leaving you the seed--a almond. 

Your zone 7 climate is based on winter low temperatures only. There are many other factors that will make growing them in Virginia difficult. They get every pest and disease that peach trees get, and them some. The flowers are often killed by freezes because the trees flower very early. They hate humid conditions.

If you are going to try it, be sure and find a cultivar that will tolerate less than ideal conditions like 'Reliable' or 'Halls Hardy'.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

That's kinda what i was thinking. The catalogs dont usually mention all the pains that will come with planting something. I may still try one, just for the show of flowers.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got 1 in bloom right now

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/almond.jpg

slow growing
I don't know what kind it is, I think it's 3 kinds grafted onto 1 stock
if you want any nuts you better like squirrel hunting

Dave


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*pesky skwerls !*

well, almonds in NC.... seems you have rekindled my motivation on the almonds. after doing some online digging for the Halls Hardy variety, i was thinking that it may be almost impossible to get any actual almonds off of it, but a tree full of flowers out by the driveway seems nice enough to me.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it's had a few nuts on it before but the squirrels always get em
I suspect the cold snap over the next couple of days may doom them for this year
does anybody know about the blooms ability to take sub freezing temps? it'll only be a night or 2

Dave


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I would throw a sheet over it to protect it for just a couple of days of cold.

Then if it does produce some nuts, have green beans with almonds and roasted squirrel.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Is there anyone who thinks the almonds on the west coast aren't causing enough of a problem now? Pecans! Everyone likes Pecans!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>pecans

planted 3
1 lived
I may try again
they ought to do good around here

Dave


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Origins Of Almonds*

FYI:
http://www.bluediamond.com/almonds/history/index.cfm
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Blue Dianond. Take a virtual field trip through California's almond orchards*

http://www.bluediamond.com/growers/field/index.cfm

Take a virtual field trip through California's almond orchards, featuring scenes captured on location in the Sacramento Valley and the central and southern San Joaquin Valley. Check back here often to see the latest conditions and crop status from our orchards across California.

Enjoy their tour as it's very informative.

Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries



















































































Home | Links | Search | Site Map | Contact Us | Careers | Privacy Policy 
©2007 Blue Diamond® Growers | Sacramento CA


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Don’t take this as absolute fact but I think that almond blossoms will take about 29F. Once the nuts set they are full of water and can only take about 31F. That is why they turn in the sprinklers for frost protection. Once the nut is enclosed in ice it stays about 32F. I have seen 6 inch ice sickles hanging off the trees with very little damage to the nuts


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I read an article a while back about some university or agriculture program that had been developing a northern hardy strain of almonds. Not sure where it is now however.

Several plant magazines (Kelly nurseries, four seasons nurseries, etc.) advertise for hardy almond trees with zones 4 through 9. Most of them mention that if you can grow peaches, you can grow almonds. I know many farms around here with peach orchards.

Growing them may be one thing. Having them produce and make it profitable, may be another thing.

I may plant a few just to have a conversation item at the farm. I don't know anyone actually growing almonds around here.


----------



## LearninToBee (Feb 28, 2008)

*Strictly nutrition of Almonds vs Pecans...*

I saw the conversation about almonds vs. pecans on the East Coast, and all the growing problems. However, if you could successfully get almonds off the ground in the east, they would be my preference from a human nutritional standpoint. As this country is going diabetic at a quick and large percentage rate as we speak, you might be able to offset any losses on honey by selling the almonds. Almonds are anti-diabetic. They can bring blood sugar down significantly and quickly. Another thing about honey that is catching on is for it's medical use as it is antibacterial and antipuritic dressing for wounds (think Egypt). Pecans are a good nut, but they don't have as many great properties nutritionally as almonds do. Additionally, pecans are usually in sugary-sweet, rich dishes, thus contributing to a possible business decline in your honey business over time as the diabetic population increases. Hope it all works out for you.


----------

